
“KI” wireless standard for kitchen appliances - gumby
https://www.wirelesspowerconsortium.com/kitchen/
======
gumby
promo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CXDmgv9ws8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CXDmgv9ws8)

Looks like 2.2 KW is enough to run a frying pan, instant pot, or microwave
oven.

